# 03 spec V problems??? paint?? trans?? anything else??



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

hi guys i'm new here and i've been looking around the board a little bit. I'm looking at getting a yellow spec-v that just came into the dealer. i haven't seen it yet but i was looking at the SER and i like those so i thought i would like the spec-v even more.

basically i want to know how these cars are as far as quality and reliability. i see they are made in mexico which i'm not sure i like. i also have heard of paint problems and trans problems. are these major problems with the car??? should i maybe go with a honda accord or something instead?? i have yet to actually drive the nissan but i think it is affordable and sporty looking for a sedan. 

let me know what you guys think about this car. love it? hate it? just let me know if it is worth spending my money on or should i look for something else. i know i'm going to probably be getting some biased opinions but the best way to find out is to ask people who own one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

i really like the car......

i have an 02, and yes i do have the tranny prob, but some say after so many miles it should wear off...and more are saying in the 03s they adjusted the gears to wear it doesnt have that prob any more....i really have no clue, its not that big of a deal to me! personally i have 17k on mine so im sure after another 15k it should totally be broke in... i had the floor mat problem but that is only for the 02s, other than that the car is really a bargain.. price wise and speed wise i think it is the best deal out there.....now if your trying to compare it to an accord im not sure you can really do that....prices are totally different and if your talkin bout a brand new accord actually speed wise you would be faster going with that and i believe alot nicer..... i just really like the import look on our cars and it does get up and go at will...paint hasnt been a problem so far, but i am having a weird lil problems with the hood stick holder thing... like when i shift hard taking turns or just in general it seems to pop loose over towards the altenator and it makes a horrible sound when your in reverse or switching into 2nd.......scared me at first but all i had to do was pop the hood and put it back in the lil bracket....... its all up to you though bud.... on what you want to spend and how you want it to look !!! g/l on your new purchase..

billy


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks for your help. basically i'm looking at the nissan spec-v, a left over 2002 accord 2 door, or a left over 2002 subaru impreza 2.5 not a wrx. it seems like the nissan is the most affordable but mostly i'm looking for reliability and quality with sportiness being secondary to that. i'm willing to spend up to $20,000 but not more than that.


----------



## Blasted (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey Hey... I got a 2003 Im almost ready for the first oil change, as of now I have had no problems and everything is going great. Tranny is a little picky when its cold outside but as soon as the car warms up its fine. Only suggestion i have is this.. Test drive everything u can get ur hands on!! All cars have a diffrent fit and finish, and or change dramaticly from year to year. 
Im 6'2" and fit my Spec V with good room to spare. Last Whonda civic i drove it felt like a shoe box. (SIR) . For the money the SER Can not be beat. Good luck and have fun shopping!


----------

